# can no cat cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless/link

## LonelyStar

Hi,

I upgraded to gentoo sources 2.6.32. In one of my scripts I do:

cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless/link

to read the quality of the wireless link ...

This now returns:

```

cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless/link

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless/link: Invalid argument

```

I use the iwl3945 driver. What could this be?

Thanks!

Nathan

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for my concern, I always use this :

```

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

You have some info about the quality of the signal, but maybe the /sys structure changed.

Did you check inside that directory : /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless

----------

## LonelyStar

Hey,

iwconfig of course also provides the needed output. I would have to parse it, but yes, that would work ...

What you mean by

Did you check inside that directory : /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless

? The directory exist:

```

ls /sys/class/net/wlan0/wireless/

beacon   crypt  fragment  level   link  misc  noise  nwid  retries  status

```

Regards,

Nathan

----------

## d2_racing

I mean, maybe your info is somewhere else in the /sys directory.

----------

